# Looking for Ideas



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Always used heat shrink for this.

https://www.heatshrink.com/braided_sleeving/pet.asp


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Did some more looking and found a vendor that makes color coded heat shrink sleeves that are printable. If they will sell them unprinted I will go with them. I Will call tomorrow. 
Thanks LC


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I did not know you could find heat shrink in all those colors... that would be great. 

Why not use tape? A stack of marking tape or one of these 

https://www.amazon.com/3M-STD-C-MARKER-DISPENSER-COLORS/dp/B00DDEGQAS

3M STD-C

Either way...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wire markers should be sufficient. Heck, a Sharpie would do the trick.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Check out Ksun wire printer*

I just bought this wire marker printer, and it works great. I got the one that hooks up to a PC for $199 and it print wire lables and heatshrink from rolls. Heat shrink comes in 6 colors and you can print circuit numbers on it. https://www.mcmaster.com/#k-sun-labels/=18gdwe8 Also side note it does terminal strip markers also.
Cowboy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I did not know you could find heat shrink in all those colors... that would be great.
> 
> Why not use tape? A stack of marking tape or one of these
> 
> ...


Some specs and even locations don't accept less than heat shrink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I just bought this wire marker printer, and it works great. I got the one that hooks up to a PC for $199 and it print wire lables and heatshrink from rolls. Heat shrink comes in 6 colors and you can print circuit numbers on it. https://www.mcmaster.com/#k-sun-labels/=18gdwe8 Also side note it does terminal strip markers also.
> Cowboy


Nice, best of luck with it.

Let us know how it works out after some use.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've used different colors of heat shrink for type SIS in switchboards though that type of wire is available in a few different colors. Heatsink was the easiest way.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Talked to the Cable Markers Company and they said they could supply what I was looking for.
Thanks everyone's help.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*About 20 rolls in*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice, best of luck with it.
> 
> Let us know how it works out after some use.


I have printed about 800 small heatshrinks 1/4", with cable, # IO# and such.
I have also printed about 200 larger ones 1/2" with device names. 

So far so good, the ribbon is in the same cartridge as the lable, so just wipe the printhead once in a while and your good to go again.

The cable is 3/8" the wires are #18 and can be read easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I have printed about 800 small heatshrinks 1/4", with cable, # IO# and such.
> I have also printed about 200 larger ones 1/2" with device names.
> 
> So far so good, the ribbon is in the same cartridge as the lable, so just wipe the printhead once in a while and your good to go again.
> ...


Very professional look to them!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If we don't get lots of pictures of this whole operation, start to finish, you are going to be in deep trouble around here young man........ Clickety .


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

just the cowboy said:


> I have printed about 800 small heatshrinks 1/4", with cable, # IO# and such.
> I have also printed about 200 larger ones 1/2" with device names.
> 
> So far so good, the ribbon is in the same cartridge as the lable, so just wipe the printhead once in a while and your good to go again.
> ...


We use a Brady TLS2200 at work with the paper sleeves for labels. That heat shrink looks much more elegant, with the added benefit is I bet it doesn't slide right off!


----------

